# Declare ONE Cigar?



## Ljay!990 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, I live in the UK and my partner will be travelling to Australia with work in November. All I want to do is buy him one cigar as a gift that he can open when he arrives and gets settled. Does this need to be declared? I've done some research and It will be under the 50g duty free amount so he won't need to pay any fees if they ask to see it but I'm still not sure whether this one cigar will need to be declared? If so I won't bother as it was going to be a little surprise. Thank you in advance


----------

